# Palm Beach, 11-14-09, Video of us catching a bunch of Mahi



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Great day on the water! We trolled ballyhoo in 80'-450' of water. Ended up with 15 mahi and a blackfin tuna.

Here is the video:

http://www.vimeo.com/7624952


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice going. What camcorder were you using?


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Thank you!! 
I enjoyed your video


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice fishin!!! great video


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

xcellent


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet tunes!


----------

